# ام النور في صوره متحركه من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

_*بصراحه انا سارق الفكره
من خالتي فراشه
زعيم الفوتو شوب في المنطقه
بس عايز ردود حلوه علشان ربنا يكرمني ف اللي انا سارقه
ههههههههههههههههههه

يا رب تعجبكم



​*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

حلوووووووة يا عياد 

بس انا ليا تعليق 

حركة العدرا مش حلوة 

كنت خليتها حركتين بدال 3 حركات دى 

بس شغااااالة يعنى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك يا عياد

الصورة تحفة تسلم ايدك يا باشا الله ينور

ليك تقييم عندي على الصورة دي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

ملاحظة مرمر حلوة يا عياد ممكن تعملها الشكل هايبقى احلى 

هو ممكن حجم الصورة يكبر في الرفع بس شغالة يعني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2009)

*واووووو تحفه بجد يا عياد
تعيش وتسرقلنا   فراشه هههههههه
بس انت  أيه حكايتك مع الصراصير والفير ان :t9: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*حلووة كتيير
خصوصا مع منظر الغروب
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلوووووووة يا عياد
> 
> بس انا ليا تعليق
> 
> ...



_*ايه رائ سيادتك كده :smil8: 
يا رب يعجب
هفضل طول الليل اعدل في الور
ومش هروح شغلي الصبح :heat: 






(^_^)
اوعي تزحلي انا برخم بس
ميرسي عيل النصيحه *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يخرب عقلك يا عياد
> 
> ...


_*
30: هيا 
ليا تقيم
اوعي تنسي :smil8:
انا مصور كلامك ومعايا دليل
حتي لو عدلتي مشاركتك ليا تقيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ملاحظة مرمر حلوة يا عياد ممكن تعملها الشكل هايبقى احلى
> 
> هو ممكن حجم الصورة يكبر في الرفع بس شغالة يعني​



_*حصل يا معلمي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واووووو تحفه بجد يا عياد
> تعيش وتسرقلنا   فراشه هههههههه
> بس انت  أيه حكايتك مع الصراصير والفير ان :t9: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



_*هههههههههههههههههههه
 هي مش سرقه اوي هو اقتباس :d 


حكايتي مع الفيران والصراصير اني ببيع موبيدات ومستحضرات تجميل واجهزه طبيبه
واللي هيجنيني ان المخزن الوحيد اللي فيه صراصير هو مخزن المبيدات
لو الموضوع ده انتشر هنتفضح والمنتج بتاعنا يضرب
مع انوا احسن نوع في السوق
بس الظاهر ان الصراصير اخدت مناعه منه
هههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووعة يا عياد
تسلم ايديك 
تعيش وتصمملنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلووة كتيير
> خصوصا مع منظر الغروب
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




_*ميرسي سندريلا
يسلملي مرورك​*_


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووه يا عياد *
*شغل جميل بجد *
*تسلم ايدك علي التصنميم*
*استمر ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووعة يا عياد
> تسلم ايديك
> تعيش وتصمملنا​*



_*ربنا يخليكي
بجد ردودكم مشجعه جدا
ربنا يطمن قلبك​*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

30:





ayad_007 قال:


> _*ايه رائ سيادتك كده :smil8:
> يا رب يعجب
> هفضل طول الليل اعدل في الور
> ومش هروح شغلي الصبح :heat:
> ...



ايوووووووووة كده احلى 

تصدق فى ملحوظة كمان لسه واخدة بالى منها هههههه

ياااااااااااااواد :11azy:

حاطط علامة منتدى الكنيسة فى حتة غامقة وهى اصلا غامقة 

انا شفتها بالصدفة اصلا يعنى لو قلعت النظارة ولا كنت هعرف هههههه

صلحها وورينى عشان أقيمك 30:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حلوووه يا عياد *
> *شغل جميل بجد *
> *تسلم ايدك علي التصنميم*
> *استمر ربنا يباركك*​



_*الاحلي مرورك ميرو
ربنا يفرخ قلبك 
ويملاه نور*_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة يا عياد
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> 30:
> 
> ايوووووووووة كده احلى
> 
> ...


_*
يا رب صبرني
عندي شغل الصبح



[/urlhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/upload*http://www.arabchurch.com/upload_http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميلة يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك​*



_*ميرسي بريسكلا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش حلو خالص اللون ده 

ماليش فيه عندك شغل معندكش صلح بقى 

خالينى اقيمك عشان تنور هههههه

اللوجو اصلا ضاااااااع منظر كده لالا صلح يلا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> مش حلو خالص اللون ده
> 
> ...








:t9: :t9: :t9:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روح يابني نام مش هاتخلص مع مرمر

وانا بضحك في الوقت دا وكلة نايم شكلي وحش

روح نام احسن ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا عياد و البت مرمر دي سكر بجد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

أيوة كده ييجى منهااااااااااا 

وتم التقييم يا عياد 

بس كلمة الكنيسة أول حرف طاير منها مش باين صغره شوية هههه

روح الحق نفسك ونام بقى هههههه​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوووووووووووووي ياعياد 
تسلم ايدك 
تعيش وتقتبس بلاش تسرق لحسن نضرب
هات من ده كتير بقي 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> روح يابني نام مش هاتخلص مع مرمر
> 
> ...



_*انتي شايفه كده
طيب تصبحوا علي حير 
علشان بجد هصحي الساعه 7 *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> روح يابني نام مش هاتخلص مع مرمر
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه

مضطرة اسيبه ينام عشان شغله بقى يافروش 

لولا كده كنت سهرته للصبح حتى يسلينى :t30: ههههههه

ماهووو تقييمى فى التصميمات مش ببلاش الصراحة 

أثبت كفاءته على الصبر والتحمل تكسب معانا يا عياد 30:

هههههههه

ميحرررررررمنيش منك يا فروش ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2009)

تصبح على خير يا عياد 

ههههههههههههه

عسل يا مرمر

طب انا عاوزاكي تعملي معايا كدا​


----------



## vetaa (20 يونيو 2009)

*لا بجد جامدة قوى
بعد كده مش هنعرف نكلمك من حلاوة التصاميم دى


ميرسى 
وفى انتظار الجديد
تكون مجموعه بقى
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووعه يا عياد 

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يونيو 2009)

جميييييييييييلة يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك بجد
حاولت اديلك تقييم اولا للصورة وثانيا عشان استحملت مرمر 
ههههههههههههه بس مش راضى معلش بقى تتعوض ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> أيوة كده ييجى منهااااااااااا
> 
> وتم التقييم يا عياد
> 
> ...


_*
صدقيني انا مش بعمل كده علشان التقيم
بس الموضوع دخل في تحدي

علي العموم شكرا
وربنا علي المفتري*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> حلوة قوووووووووووووي ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك
> تعيش وتقتبس بلاش تسرق لحسن نضرب
> هات من ده كتير بقي
> ​



_*مش سرقه هي
هي كانت عامله صوره مشابه وانا 
اقتبست الفكره بس
ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> مضطرة اسيبه ينام عشان شغله بقى يافروش
> 
> ...



 :t9: :t9:  :t9: :t9:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تصبح على خير يا عياد
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



_*وانتي من اهله
يا منصفه الغلابه 
ربنا يخليكي ويحافظلك علي ميكو 
ويرجعله ابوه بالسلامه
ويطعمك ما يحرمك

اده وانا هشحت ولا ايه ؟
هههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *لا بجد جامدة قوى
> بعد كده مش هنعرف نكلمك من حلاوة التصاميم دى
> 
> 
> ...



_*ال متعرفيش تكلمنني ال
دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ( بس مش اوي :36_11_10: )

ميرسي فتوت 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميييييييييييلة يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك بجد
> حاولت اديلك تقييم اولا للصورة وثانيا عشان استحملت مرمر
> ههههههههههههه بس مش راضى معلش بقى تتعوض ​



_*ميرسي جدا بنت العدرا
يسلملي مرورك

وانا معتبر التقيم وصل وزياده كمان
ومسامكحك في تقيم الصوره 
بس اوعي تنسي تقيم مرمر
لانها خلتني اعيد الصوره 3 مرات من الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



_*Thank You Tooooooooooooooooooooooo*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة جدا صورة العدرا 

برافو عياد 
نفسي اتعلم بتعملو الحجات دي ازاي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *جميلة جدا صورة العدرا
> 
> برافو عياد
> نفسي اتعلم بتعملو الحجات دي ازاي
> الرب يباركك​*



_*ميرسي خالث مالث راجعا
صدقيني الحاجات دي سهله جدا
انتي بس امشي وراغ فراشه 
وانتي هتوصلي 
ههههههههههههههه

بس انتي بردوا اكيد ليكي في الحاجات دي 
امال عامله التوقيع بتاعك ازاي ؟ :t9:*_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررسي*_​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوة كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوة كتير
> ربنا يباركك



_*Thanks 4 you*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوة ياعياد
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوة ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك​*





​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لابداعانك

الرب معاااكم

وينمى موهبتك​


----------



## يا رب اعنى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا على الصورة
و ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

